# sequence on alarm fob for '97 altima



## carogray (Dec 16, 2004)

I have inherited a '97 altima. The guy I got it from had set it up so that the alarm did not go off every time we opened the door, but this weekend the battery died and then the alternator went and then,.... the battery on both key fobs died.

We got a new battery for the car on Saturday, a new alternator on Monday and yesterday a new battery for the little alarm fob. 

However, every time we open the door the alarm goes off. I am sure there is a way to push the button on the fob in a series that turns this alarm going off all the time off. 

We live in a neighbourhood where we can even leave the keys in the ignition and no one will take the car... (we don't leave it in, but we could). The children are always running in and out of the house and remembering things they left in the car and I don't want to have to bother with using the keyless entry system all the time....equally when we go somewhere less safe I would like to be able to use the alarm system. 

I am certain there is a way to push the button in a certain order or time frame, but I don't know what it is. 

Thanks,
Caroline


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If it is a factory alarm then you should be able to find the programming information in the owner's manual. If it is an aftermarket system check a local installer of that brand. The car alarm can be bypassed (or should be) if you open the door and insert the key in the ignition and then turn off and back on to start it. It should turn off. Also check under the dash for a button this will be important to program the remote again. And as a preventative maintenance item clean the contacts in the remotes with an eraser this will help to extend the battery life and the remote range.

Troy


----------

